# 3 months today...



## ladybadone (Aug 12, 2009)

Feels like so long ago yet it feels like just yesterday that my Stormies was here with me. I guess its still hard to process for me. One day here the next gone. I had no idea when I put him in the car for my husband to take him to the vet that he wouldt be coming back. 
He was having problems like maybe he had eaten something he shouldt have out in the woods. When they did the Xrays 3 Vets looked at them including the head vet who told my husband he had not seen anything like this before. 
Basically he had Pneumothorax which was caused by a birth defect in his diaphragm. We had to put him to sleep because it was severe. They said he would probably make the ride to the big Vet clinic which was over a hour away but they didt think he would make it through the surgery and even if he did his quality of life was uncertain at best.
I worked for a vet for 6 years and a emergency Vet and specialized surgery clinic for 2 years and I never saw anything like this either. 
No dog could have been loved anymore then he was and no dog could have loved more then he did.
/gena


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. May he run free and in peace waiting for you on the other side.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

You'll be back together one day.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very sorry...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*:teary:* I know how much it hurts when we lose them ... I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I am truly sorry. It's been almost 4 years since I had to put Beno down and I still miss him as much as I did then. Dogs really have a life long affect on some people. Tony has been just a fantastic dog. But all my dogs have touched my soul.


----------

